# Stalls door size/stall size/stall ideas?



## littlenicker (Jan 21, 2013)

We are hoping to replace our full sized stalls doors with cute little mini doors...anyone have them? did you build them or buy them? Id love to get some ideas and pics are always helpful! Thanks everyone!

Edit* & what size are your mini stalls?


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 21, 2013)

When the entire barn was set up for the minis, I used the 54"x48" stall hates with yokes. Openings were small enough to keep adult mini hoofs from ping through. I placed a 1x6 or 1x8 across the bottom to keep shavings from spilling into the aisle them mounted the gate so it was directly above the edge of the board. The foaling stalls had a heavy duty tarp laced around the bottom of the gate, see pic two. If you are wondering if the tarp portion has held up, well, it has been a few years now, and I redid the barn, enlarged two of the stalls for two big horses, raised the gates for them and the tarp is still in excellent condition, and holding up to a full size horse. If I didn't have foals at the time, I would have no need for the tarp portion, it was a precaution to prevent any leg injuries.

Edited to add, my mini stalls in that barn were 10x10, when I sold out and rearranged the barn, I changed it around and now have 2-10x20 stalls for the big guys with an aisle entrance and a front sliding stall door entrance, , and 2- 10x10s with the aisle entrance for the two minis. My other small barn is now used for hay, feed, and changed the 2 10x10s into a workshop and tool shed for my hubby. But had two ten by ten stalls, one seven by twelve, and two six by twelves, the smaller stalls were for single minis at night, but I did not use them for foaling.

http://forgetmenotminis.com/fun_pics/IMAG067A.JPG

http://forgetmenotminis.com/fun_pics/IMAG066A.JPG


----------



## wingnut (Jan 21, 2013)

We have two run-in sheds (both with tack rooms) for our "barns". One stall is 12x12 and one is 12x10. My husband put in a center post (6x6 I think) in the opening then hung three long boards (1x8? 2x8?) to divide each stall. He built dutch doors on the 12x12 shed, with the lower door being approximately 34" high. The other building is situated in such a way that wouldn't allow us to do the same (doors that would be left open, allowing free access, would block pathways). I opted to buy 4' gates like these: http://www.tractorsupply.com/galvanized-mesh-gate-4-ft--3602908. This has worked really well for us.

The stalls are 6x12 or 6x10, depending on the building. This gives each horse plenty of room to move around, do what they need do and even lie down with ease/comfort. We originally on had the 12x12 building and that first winter we had 3 blizzards (09/10). We would put two in each stall and they did fine for when they had to be stalled for extended times. During the worst of the storms, we'd close both top and bottom doors. It kept things really comfortable in there.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 21, 2013)

I would go for the most size you possibly can- the bigger the better IMO. Even though I do have four six X six stalls I always have ended up using them as two six X twelve, even for the show horses, and they are internal stalls, with free access over the walls, so they seem much bigger. Because my stalls are all cut down BH stalls I have some pretty odd sizes, but I kept the foaling stall, which is roughly 15X 20 unsectioned as I do like a big stall for foaling. So- go for as much room as you can and I am sure what you end up with will be fine!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 21, 2013)

_I bought a nylon stall guard to put across my chicken house door to keep the horses out. My 32" tried to go under. The 36" tried to go over, and the 34" tries to go through. None were successful. It is adjustable for width. So, it's just a thought..._

_This picture shows my 32", looking into the chicken pen. _

_www.cassphoto.com/stallguard.jpg_


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow thats a nice chicken pen Marsha!

I have 4 big horses, a miniature horse, and 4 big stalls, so I use the area between two of the stalls that is where I store stuff/give the horses bathes for Éowyn. I cleared the area out and for a door I use plastic play pen fencing stuff (




) and then put a bucket full of rocks in front of the gates on each side so she can't go through. She hasn't tried to go over and I think its too tall for her too.

Good luck! =)


----------



## chandab (Jan 21, 2013)

Here are the stall gates I built. The width is custom to fit the open, so all 4 are slightly different and I think the height was 40" (I'd have to measure to be sure), my mares are mostly 36-38".







Pics were taken before I added the latches.

Edited to add, I found out last summer that new foals can slip through when trying to get to momma, only happened twice.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 21, 2013)

Those are really nice chandab! Great work. =)


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 21, 2013)

in our 1 barn we have 6 stalls (3 10x10, 3 7x10,1 8x8) here are pics of each you can see the 8x8 in the background of the 3rd picture which is 1 of our foaling stalls









then our 2nd barn has 6 10x10 stalls all are 4' gates see below






our 3rd barn is only 2 stalls and then storage for carts etc hay grain we bought this barn when we thought we were only going to have 2 miniatures the rest of our horses then were full size and we boarded full size horses back then.I don't have inside stall pics but it has 2 stalls and a little lean too hall area all of our doors are 4 foot. We also use our barn hallway as run ins incase the horses want to get out of the sun or wind during the day when they are out. They are all in at night.Our barns are set up great for us 1 large barn on each side of the house and the small one behind the house


----------



## misty'smom (Jan 21, 2013)

It always is such fun to see everyones barns/stalls!



We built our barn this past summer for the arrival of our filly Misty. It is a 1 stall 10x12 with storage area for hay, feed, tack etc.... but we ended up getting Misty's stablemate Josie too!! She is a little dwarf born 1 month before Misty. When they come in at night they share the stall and have plenty of room to move about and lay down. During the day they are out in the field area but can go in their stall side or under the roof if the weather is bad.

]


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Jan 21, 2013)

Marsha Cassada said:


> _I bought a nylon stall guard to put across my chicken house door to keep the horses out. My 32" tried to go under. The 36" tried to go over, and the 34" tries to go through. None were successful. It is adjustable for width. So, it's just a thought..._
> 
> _This picture shows my 32", looking into the chicken pen. _
> 
> _www.cassphoto.com/stallguard.jpg_


When we had just Bentley, we had a stall guard like that, but he spooked and he broke the clasps



unfortunate since i really liked it LOL


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 22, 2013)

My husband built a 30 inch half door that goes to Divas 8x12 stall. I have a 4x8 area out side her stall where I can store hay. The door is just high enough that she can peek over it but can't jump out .


----------



## MindyLee (Jan 22, 2013)

I own 7 minis.

Inside my barn I have 2 birthing stalls. (1 9x12 & 1 8x8)

HOWEVER, everyone lives outside in 4 sided lean-toos.

Both stallions have a 6x8 lean-too

1 mare pasture has a 6x8 lean-too

and main mare drylot has a 8x16 mini barn/run-in.

BUT my lean-toos more then less look like mini barns or glorafied dog houses.

All of them including the bigger one is movable by flatebed so NO permits needed to build them.


----------



## Miniv (Jan 22, 2013)

We really like having 12 x 12 stalls for many reasons..... Perfect for foaling and for a horse that has to be stuck inside because it's injured or sick. We also have a couple of full sized and they are okay in them too....... Lowering the gate so your mini can see out is good......40 inches high sounds about right.


----------



## Cupcake (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't have any pics to post but will upload them later. I had someone put 6x6 posts put in the ground, total size of my "barn" is 12x30 which includes 2 12x12 stalls and a tack/feed room. A friend of mine helped put the siding on as I had just closed it off temporarily with osb boards for the last winter. While we were at it he enlarged my tack room so now I have 52 hay bales in there





(30 more in the garage - its never big enough LOl)

He built a mini back door (at my request) so she can enter her pasture which is in the middle of the big pasture. I went pretty high on the front door as I have a big gelding. They can touch noses but she can't rear up or look over. Which is good when I'm riding because she goes crazy if I leave the riding arena with him and she can't see him, but if she's in the stall she "thinks" we're still around so she's quietly nibbling on her hay





I preferred building my own vs getting a prefab one, less expensive, I can adjust things and fix something as needed and with the posts in the ground it's not going anywhere.


----------



## AngC (Jan 24, 2013)

We have the double doors. To keep rain/wind out, the top door is closed and they can go in underneath the top door. If more ventilation is needed, both doors can be left open.

After Nicky's eye injury, he was trying to remove his eye cup on protruding edges, so we screwed stall mats on the walls--so they're kind of like horse rubber rooms. The inside doors have bars on the top, similar to Eagle Ring Farm's second photo. Nicky's next trick was to rear up and place his front hooves on the door edge to see where I was going whenever I left the barn. I was afraid he'd get a leg caught between the bars, so we cut pieces of stall mats, drilled holes in them and used zip ties to attach the mat pieces to the bars. The mat pieces prevent him from placing a hoof on the wooden edge but only extend up about another foot, so one still gets the ventilation effect of the bars.

The only comment I have on some of the other designs pictured here: Some of them seem kind of low to me.

On the first night we owned Coco, I locked her in the stall, but since it was a hot evening, I left the top door open for ventilation. I didn't know they could jump that high, especially with very little room to get a run at it. That's how she got herself pregnant... hopped right over that door (see photo with red arrow.)




To put it in perspective, this is how tall the lower door is compared to her (kinda' blurry, sorry.)


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 24, 2013)

I haven't seen stall gates like this mentioned, but I have seen these used for minis and they work great. We have a number of them which we take to long shows so the minis can see out and have better ventilation.




I bought these on Craigs List from a race horse trainer. Great price. )


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 24, 2013)

Charlotte said:


> I haven't seen stall gates like this mentioned, but I have seen these used for minis and they work great. We have a number of them which we take to long shows so the minis can see out and have better ventilation.
> 
> View attachment 14581
> 
> ...


Charlotte,

I could have used that, mounted upside down, for my chicken house. Chickens go in and out but horses stay out! Very cool!


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 24, 2013)

Marsha, I hadn't thought of using it upside down. That would work. )

What kind of chickens do you raise?


----------



## littlenicker (Jan 24, 2013)

Wonderful ideas everyone! Nice setups! Thank you all for sharing <3


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 24, 2013)

Charlotte said:


> Marsha, I hadn't thought of using it upside down. That would work. )
> 
> What kind of chickens do you raise?


Well, darn, I notice the hinge pins appear that it can only be installed one way. We don't raise any (yet) just have a few for grasshopper control and eggs.

Most interesting to see everyone's creative enclosures.


----------



## wildoak (Jan 25, 2013)

Charlotte, is there a brand name on those gates? Would love to find a couple like that..

Jan


----------



## SugaryCharm (Jan 25, 2013)

My husband and I put in two stalls in our barn this summer. They were made within the constraints of the existing barn with big horses in mind (one is 11' x 14' and the other is 11' x 12'). The solid portion is 4' high. I am new to the world of minis but so far I like the "big horse" sized stall for my mini girl because it makes it very easy to clean and she has plenty of room to move around.

Here are our stalls right after we finished them:


----------



## Cupcake (Jan 25, 2013)

Here are some pictures:

(still in progress- will be finishing the siding on the top soon, adding lights and water)












Right stall (big gelding) and tack /feed room on the right - the lower part is what we added in space when we enlarged it)






Left stall


----------



## Cupcake (Jan 25, 2013)

Back door to her pasture











Feed room aka. Horse heaven





(kinda full right now but with tx being in an ongoing drought I'd rather be safe than sorry)






The beginning






The temporary osb solution






And my cake version


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 25, 2013)

Jan, They aren't a branded product. Cross Brand Feed (in OkC) carried these gates for over 20 years for the race track business. They had them made and just recently stopped carrying them. When I first saw them there they were priced at $40 or so and the last they had were $90. I just lucked into these. Bought all the trainer had and sold the extras. You could try placing a 'wanted to buy' ad on Craig's List in OkC and see if anything came of it.


----------



## littlenicker (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice barns! Lol love the cake barn!!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 27, 2013)

All my Mini doors are small enough for the horse to easily put it's head over- around 30" max- as I found the hard way that if you put a Mini behind too tall a door it either does exactly what the cute little pony on the cake is doing, or it goes bananas because it cannot see out. Once they have their heads over the doors, just like a big horse, they tend to settle down.


----------



## wildoak (Jan 27, 2013)

So right, Jane. Horses really need to be able to see out and to get ventilation, and they get nuts - or depressed - when they can't. Our old barn was a big horse setup with solid walls, so we put windows in the sides & used wire gates they could see through. Now I have wire panels between my stalls so everything is open and airy. We have reinforced them since this picture was taken, added a board top & bottom for height and stability. Makes it easy to see more horses on camera as well, since you don't have solid walls blocking your view.

Jan


----------



## Cupcake (Jan 27, 2013)

While I agree with that when you have a stall inside an enclosed barn, I won't have a permanent "see through" door on mine as the stall (all) walls are outside walls and it would expose her to the elements too much. Also, if I would make a shorter door, it would just invite my big gelding to climb right over. It's tall where she couldn't put her feet up on it. As I mentioned, if I give her the option to see out, she would go nuts every time she realized that her boyfriend is not right there - a lot of time she assumes he's there and when she doesn't she calls for him.

She spends lots of time in the pasture so she's not stalled 24/7. I will however add a side window or some option to open for ventilation for the hotter time of the year when we finish the rest of the siding.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 28, 2013)

Put a bar up- that stops big horses walking in unannounced!

Put a quarter door on top of the half door that brings it up to BH height, that stops the Mini seeing out when you do not wish her to.

Simples...


----------

